# G60 Girling Brakes on an A1 Rabbit



## Hondo78 (Jul 30, 2007)

G60 Girling Brakes on an A1 (1981 Rabbit PU) 








I attempted to install a set of g60 brakes on an '81 Rabbit Pick up today, we spent hours finding the required spindles did not fit the stock struts, neither did the ball joints fit the stock lower control arms.
I am sure someone has done this before. What stopped the project was placing the Brakes and spindle in the BBS VW factory Jetta rims, they did not fit.
Anyone who actually done this, please let me know if the G60 struts and later Golf lower controls arms are required.
Thanks


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: G60 Girling Brakes on an A1 Rabbit (Hondo78)*

maybe the G60 caliper will bolt up to the bracket used to mount the g54 to the mk1 spindle


----------



## glx2.8 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: G60 Girling Brakes on an A1 Rabbit (Trixy)*

you are going to need a mk2 spindle, with mk2 suspension, mk2 tie rods, and there is a possibility of you needing driveshafts depending on how long yours are. 
Trust me on this one, I am putting mk2 coilovers on my mk1 coupe and have done tons of research, Try and find some spindles with good bearings/ball joints. If you can't find any just buy new ones for them. I was lucky enough to find some g60 spindles with new bearings and ball joints. I'm using willwood calipers but since you already have the girling setup you dont need to worry about the adapters. 
Basically, you will need to change the whole front suspension setup to mk2 stuff.... there might be an easier way to do it but this is from me trying to get mk2 coilovers on my mk1, not just swap in g60 brakes.


----------

